# Osprey Quest - Day 7....  Winner?



## coastalconn (Aug 27, 2012)

A full week of getting up early, getting to my spot and waiting.  Today payed off...  Nikon D300 with Tamron 200-500
Comments Welcome...
About 45 feet away...



Osprey Up Close by krisinct, on Flickr

About 60 Feet away, this is the full width of the frame...



Osprey - Full Frame with fish by krisinct, on Flickr


----------



## Aloicious (Aug 27, 2012)

love it, kinda wish the wing tips weren't cut off in the full one, but I know how it is sometimes with wildlife...the close up one is great, the faces on the osprey/fish make the image just that much better.

where were you shooting these, just out of curiosity?


----------



## nmoody (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow both expressions are amazing! #1 the fish looks so scared!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 27, 2012)

OH MY GAAAAAWD--------The first shot is *THE MOST OUTSTANDING OSPREY PHOTO I HAVE EVER SEEN*. Period.

MAGNIFICENT CAPTURE. Totally, totally flippin' incredible.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 27, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> OH MY GAAAAAWD--------The first shot is THE MOST OUTSTANDING OSPREY PHOTO I HAVE EVER SEEN. Period.
> 
> MAGNIFICENT CAPTURE. Totally, totally flippin' incredible.



What he said! I'm a sucker for a close up so that makes it that much better.
Just..... Wow.
If this isn't nominated for POTM by the time I'm back on the computer (can't link on the iPod) I'm doing it myself.


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you!!!  I am so pumped that I finally got this!

Aloicious,  I'm in Old Saybrook, CT..  I tracked the Osprey as it flew directly towards me and I have some with the full wings, but I felt the detail was lacking....


----------



## Infinite_Day (Aug 27, 2012)

Outstanding. I wish I could find an Osprey in my area that was frequently near an accessible spot. There are one or two nesting in the valley but I only catch glimpses and it's always when I'm driving and can't stop. Impressive shots. You should put up the shots with the full wingspan as well.


----------



## jjparson (Aug 27, 2012)

This is awesome.  I am hoping to catch one of these guys this year as well. Congrats on getting the shot and kudos for your dedication!


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks again.  Here is the Osprey when it was further away.  It's not nearly as impressive.  




Osprey on approach by krisinct, on Flickr


----------



## Blitz55 (Aug 27, 2012)

I really like that bird.

I also like that fish, I wouldn't do it, but I really want to give that fish a word bubble of some sort. 

Fantastic shots.


----------



## willard3 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well done, sir.

Oddly, I like the third one best.


----------



## WesternGuy (Aug 27, 2012)

Great shots - while I am not one for cropped images when body parts are involved, the look on the Osprey and the fish are worth it.  Patience and perseverance does pay off.

WesternGuy


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 27, 2012)

AWESOME!


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 27, 2012)

AMAZING! One of the best I have seen in a long time.  I got one of an osprey the other day while I was out on my boat. Since you seem to be a big osprey fan, I will send you it in a private message. I dont want to risk ruining this thread any with an inferior picture.


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you all!  Thank you for sharing Parker, I do love my Ospreys! (Nice image btw)  

I think my sleeping habits may be changed forever..  Hmmm Day 8 is almost here


----------



## jomike (Aug 27, 2012)

These are awesome shots! I got my first osprey shot yesterday and I wouldn't have even known what it was if I hadn't been looking at yours. These are really great thanks for sharing.


----------



## seakritter (Aug 28, 2012)

Outstanding shots, I have told you many times that I have quite a few Osprey pictures, but honestly I some how just don't feel right trying to take anything from your work, which is quite a few steps above mine. Love your work. It does make me want to try hard to improve, thank you for that.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Aug 29, 2012)

Shot 1 nominated for POTM 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ust-2012-photo-month-nomination-thread-2.html


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you Pixel!  I am honored that you nominated my Osprey   I'm thinking I should name this shot "Into the Eyes of the Fish Hawk"


----------



## Blitz55 (Aug 30, 2012)

coastalconn said:


> Thank you Pixel!  I am honored that you nominated my Osprey   I'm thinking I should name this shot "Into the Eyes of the Fish Hawk"




Im still thinking you go with the point of view of the fish and call it "Holy Crap What The Hell Just Happened".


----------



## ProsPhotos (Aug 30, 2012)

WOW....  This is a perfect example of how Photography is created, not taken.   This is a great picture.  I really like the red on the fish, and the eyes of the bird.  Well created.


----------



## ele89869 (Aug 30, 2012)

Everyone said it but here it is again: Absolutely amazing photos! :thumbsup:
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 30, 2012)

coastalconn said:


> Thank you Pixel!  I am honored that you nominated my Osprey   I'm thinking I should name this shot "Into the Eyes of the Fish Hawk"



that or "The Fish that said OH ****!"

gorgeous shot! Perseverance definitely paid off!




Edit: lol! Didn't read Blitze's reply until I had posted this!


----------



## yerlem (Aug 30, 2012)

Ugh, this photo is sooo amazing, I come here everyday to take another look at it...Congrats!


----------



## PhotoTish (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow!  :thumbup:


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 30, 2012)

Not much to add to what others said before, but I have to say it: WOW... Amazing! #1 is definitely a winner


----------



## leeroix (Aug 30, 2012)

:thumbsup:   wow man.... epic shot.


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you all!  My first thought was to name my shiot OH F$&@!!!  But I didn't think that would be appropriate as many people have told me to enter in the Audobon contest.  I have only missed one morning now in 10 days due to rain and I have not seen another osprey take the same path.  Although I have a much better picture of an Eagle from this morning.  Thanks to everyone that has Pm'ed me with suggestions on contests and starting a Facebook page.  I set one up in my signature if anyone wants to follow me... I still have goosebumps every time I see my Osprey staring at me!!!


----------



## ScubaDude (Aug 30, 2012)

Excellent shots of the Osprey. Not so flattering shots of the fish.


----------



## ZapoTeX (Aug 31, 2012)

Incredible eyes, wonderful intensity in your picture, and that fish is BIG! Congratulations to both you and the osprey for the great captures!


----------



## timputtick (Sep 1, 2012)

outstanding, very sharp images! probably my favorite bird photographs I've seen on here, well done.


----------

